# Bild verursacht leere Zeile!



## mille (24. September 2003)

Ich moechte in einer Tabellenspalte ein Bild einfügen nebendem ein Text steht. Der Text soll aber (in der gleichen Tabellenspalte) auch unterdem Bild langgehen, wenn er länger ist, als das Bild hoch ist. Sprich wenn die Länge des textes den Ganzen Raum neben dem Bild füllt.

Beispiel: ***

Dort ist das mit dem Bild gemacht, wie ich das meine. Aber wenn ich das versuche kann ich maximal eine Zeile neben das Bild schreiben, danach (egal wie hoch das Bild ist) springt er sofort unter das Bild. Das sieht aber hässlich aus wenn neben dem Bild noch soviel Platz ist.

Weiss jemand wie ich das unterbinden kann? Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. September 2003)

Hi pornex,

das Gesuchte ist die Angabe

```
style="float:left;"
```
...oder 'right' im <img>-Tag .
Näheres dazu findest du bei SelfHTML

<edit>Solltest du unter dem Link erstmal was von Softwarepatenten lesen,musst du auf "Weiter" klicken,um zum Ziel zu gelangen,</edit>


----------



## mille (24. September 2003)

Coole Sache, ! 

ich liebe CSS 

~schöne Grüße & Danke ::  millZ


----------

